# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Excavation for partially inground shipping container pool

## DiDExceed

We are exploring the concept of shipping container pools, we have sloping land and were thinking about digging in part of the container and having the rest exposed and having decking around it with the filter & pump under the deck. I have read the 20cm of gravel/road base is recommended for the base and some recommend the dug out section lined with limestone, im assuming the limestone is to do with corrosion of the container? How would one line a escavation with limestone? Is it like a render/paint?

----------


## OBBob

Do people do this? How do you seal the container?

----------


## phild01

> Do people do this? How do you seal the container?

  I think they would use a liner.
They had one of these on that block show and it didn't look good the way it was set up.  Though on a sloping block it could look like a proper pool.

----------


## Marc

What a strange idea. It will look bad and last like bad smell in a basket.

----------


## phild01

> ...and last like bad smell in a basket.

  Aren't shipping containers made with cor-ten steel.

----------


## Marc

Building with shipping containers is a fad. I get emails from a shipping container modifications mob that sends me all sorts of possible uses, from workshop, to field operating theater. The pool option is just another fad. It needs a GRP lining and like all the other mods, once you take into account all the additional expenses they are not cheap and usually inadequate because they are so small, hot, rust, leak, the floor rots etc.
If someone can improvise a dwelling with two 40' containers next to each other, and throw them under a tree and call it their holiday house, good for him, that is as far as this can go. To make it into a fascion, is a bit of a stretch. 
People think in shipping container houses as if they are free. Have seen some two story piled up containers and then a massive parabolic roof over them as big as a hanger. Now that is as stupid as anyone can go.

----------


## Bros

I know a bloke who used two shipping containers for a rural block. One had the kitchen and dining the other the lounge/sleeping area with a roof aver the lot. One advantage was he could fit them out at home in his time and he had access to mains power whereas the rural block never had power or water. The toilet and shower is in a garden shed.

----------


## cyclic

As is the norm on this forum you won't get the answer you want, so best to talk to the installers/suppliers SHIPPING CONTAINER POOLS, 
but be warned, they will sell you anything you are silly enough to buy, and I am sure there will be fine print detailing no warranty should the frame(container) be below ground.
Knowing where Kuluin is, I would advise you visit the beach more often.
However, something like a Clark(or similar) above ground pool excavated in would be a better alternative, but no matter what you do, you will most likely have to retain the earth away from any structure.

----------


## OBBob

I've seen that in some instances you can build an above ground pool half in ground on a slope. That may also be worth looking at.

----------


## toooldforthis

wot about a skip pool?  
or a cantilevered one?

----------


## toooldforthis

> As is the norm on this forum you won't get the answer you want, so best to talk to the installers/suppliers SHIPPING CONTAINER POOLS, 
> but be warned, they will sell you anything you are silly enough to buy, and I am sure there will be fine print detailing no warranty should the frame(container) be below ground.
> Knowing where Kuluin is, I would advise you visit the beach more often.
> However, something like a Clark(or similar) above ground pool excavated in would be a better alternative, but no matter what you do, you will most likely have to retain the earth away from any structure.

  unlike me to disagree with Marc but I think they look pretty cool - well the one on the cover page anyway.
wonder if they could fly one over to Perth Hills? no crane access on my block.

----------


## Bros

> unlike me to disagree with Marc

  Better go an have a lay down as the condition could worsen.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, very funny.
Container constructions may look cool to some and look disgraceful to others. That is not very important. What is important is how much will you pay to get a pool to this stage like in theis photos https://www.google.com.au/search?q=c...w=1363&bih=574 
An how much is the difference with a standard fiberglass pool.  
That is all it matters. However people get into this container building just because it is a container and therefore assumed to be very cheap. The reality is something else. You will compromise on many things no one in his right mind would compromise on, just to say "ITs a container WOW"

----------


## Bros

Hows this for an architectural masterpiece with containers that I saw a couple of yrs ago.

----------


## Marc

https://www.treehugger.com/sustainab...verything.html

----------


## Bros

A shipping container is a shipping container and no amount of dressing up changes that but some people like this style but its not for me thanks.

----------


## Marc

They are good for quick set up army style, temporary building site, hunting cabin in remote location, but a pool? ... mm ... how about a fish farm? Now that would be cool  :Smilie:

----------

